# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  Software Errors and Software Maintenance

## ricky22

سلام
از اسم مقاله همه چیز مشخص هست
Warez هم نیست
به زودی ترجمه میشه انشاالله

----------


## ricky22

> سلام
> از اسم مقاله همه چیز مشخص هست
> Warez هم نیست
> به زودی ترجمه میشه انشاالله


دوستانی که خوندن نظرشونو بگن لطفا و اگه مقاله ای مشابه داریم بزارین

----------

